# HM-2 clones. Which one's best?



## TheUnvanquished (May 7, 2015)

I've been listening to the Wolverine Blues album by Entombed a ton recently and feel inspired to try to get a vital piece of their tone added to my own rig. That would be the Boss HM-2 pedal. These are (of course) out of production, but there are numerous clones of the circuit. I'm really torn between the Wren and Cuff Hangman 2d and the Lone Wolf Audio Left Hand Wrath. 

They both go for $250 US dollars. On the Lone Wolf Audio site the builder says there is a three month wait because of a huge demand for the pedal. Wren and Cuff (and some of their dealers) have them in stock right now. Do I order a Lone Wolf LHW and wait for it? Or do I order the Wren and Cuff and get it right now? Is there a huge jump in quality/tone that makes the Lone Wolf worth the extra wait? 

From my research, Entombed just turned all knobs on the original HM-2 to full blast. I want that tone more than anything. Does one pedal or the other do this better than the other?

I was just curious if any of you fine SS.org folks might have any experiences with these pedals and/or builders. Thanks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 7, 2015)

BYOC sells a clone called the "Swede" for $55, if you don't mind doing the work.


----------



## bhakan (May 7, 2015)

Any particular reason not to just pick up a used HM-2? If you want some of the extra features on the Left Hand Wrath or something it makes sense, but HM-2s aren't super rare and can be had for $100 or less.


----------



## AChRush1349 (May 7, 2015)

Left hand wrath is so worth. I have an HM-2 I love, but the LHW is an entirely different beast.


----------



## TheUnvanquished (May 7, 2015)

Thanks fellas! bhaken makes a great point that I didn't consider. I just ordered a used Japanese HM-2 for 110 bucks. My wallet thanks you!

And HeHasTheJazzHands, my good buddy loves to build pedals and Swedish death metal. I'll let him know about that kit. Thanks!


----------



## bhakan (May 7, 2015)

TheUnvanquished said:


> Thanks fellas! bhaken makes a great point that I didn't consider. I just ordered a used Japanese HM-2 for 110 bucks. My wallet thanks you!
> 
> And HeHasTheJazzHands, my good buddy loves to build pedals and Swedish death metal. I'll let him know about that kit. Thanks!


Yea I really want a Left Hand Wrath, but I'm a poor college student so I am instead watching used HM-2s for a deal.


----------



## KailM (May 8, 2015)

I haven't played a Left Hand Wrath, but after listening to all the demos, I had one thought:

That's a lot to pay for a pedal that doesn't sound as authentic as the real thing.


----------



## Fryderyczek (May 8, 2015)

I seen the HM-2 for piss cheap on the used sites here. No point in getting a clone of that if you can buy several of them for cheap.


----------



## Mmcgrouty (May 8, 2015)

I have the Wren and Cuff Hangman. I ended up selling both of my HM-2s, the hangman does everything they do and more, and without the noise. I got it used for around $160, and it's worth every penny.


----------



## metaljohn (May 8, 2015)

Check out the Abominable Pedals Throne Torcher. I think it sounds the best out of all the modded clones and is only $150. 

Check out the album "Rust" from Harm's Way to get an idea of the sound.


----------



## ofu (May 9, 2015)

Kurt Ballou's comparison video is the best HM-2 shootout there is. My personal best chainsaw tone although is modded japanese hm-2. 

God City HM-2 shootout: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycByJIaWERk


----------

